# debs



## Debbie owen (Jun 13, 2012)

hi


----------



## donkey too (Jun 13, 2012)

hello, Debs of few words.:welcome::fun::fun::fun:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 13, 2012)

:wave: welcome to the site


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Debs.

Enjoy the site.


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 13, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Makzine (Jun 13, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 13, 2012)

*Hi Debs*

You've just found a mine of information, even if the members are all shy and unassuming...NOT:welcome:


----------



## Apache Two (Jun 13, 2012)

Debbie owen said:


> hi



Hiya and welcome to the wilder side..enjoy the site and all it has to offer...:wave:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## pink (Jun 13, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## n brown (Jun 13, 2012)

Debbie owen said:


> hi



hi yourself,that's about the shortest first post i've seen,testing the waters?


----------



## solarman (Jun 13, 2012)

:wave: hello and welcome Debs.:welcome:


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 14, 2012)

*Welcome*

Hi Debbie,

Welcome to the site, you will love witty banter, back biting,punch ups and the toys out of the pram sessions,
just throw in your hat and step back. Have FUN.:lol-053::lol-053::scared::scared::mad1::hammer::bow::bow:


Regards Snowbirds.  





Debbie owen said:


> hi


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't stand it!

For god sake say something Debs!


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jun 14, 2012)

'ello Debs :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 14, 2012)

snowbirds said:


> Hi Debbie,
> 
> Welcome to the site, you will love witty banter, back biting,punch ups and the toys out of the pram sessions,
> just throw in your hat and step back. Have FUN.:lol-053::lol-053::scared::scared::mad1::hammer::bow::bow:
> ...



Are you owning up to these things Snowbirds?


----------



## n brown (Jun 14, 2012)

her's a quiet'un innit?


----------



## vwcamperman Daz (Jun 14, 2012)

*hello*

Give the girl chance to settle in .


----------



## Debbie owen (Jun 15, 2012)

Debbie owen said:


> hi



hi ,again thanks for the welcome ,my husband and i have just given up work (Retired) and are looking for wild camping sites around the uk ,whilst we have our old Lad  Gem whos 12 yrs old ,then we will have long trips abroad ,when she's  to old xxxxxxxxxxxx
:wave:


----------



## Debbie owen (Jun 15, 2012)

Debbie owen said:


> hi ,again thanks for the welcome ,my husband and i have just given up work (Retired) and are looking for wild camping sites around the uk ,whilst we have our old Lad  Gem whos 12 yrs old ,then we will have long trips abroad ,when she's  to old xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :wave:



Im not good on computers so sorry if this comes out wrong


----------



## Debbie owen (Jun 15, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Are you owning up to these things Snowbirds?



No i like it hot all of the time


----------



## lotty (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi and welcome :welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 15, 2012)

Debbie owen said:


> No i like it hot all of the time



Hi Deb now we got you talking you should think about joining the Wales group under community at the top of the page.


----------



## maingate (Jun 15, 2012)

Cannot shut the girl up now. :lol-049:

Hello Debbie and welcome. :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 15, 2012)

maingate said:


> Cannot shut the girl up now. :lol-049:
> 
> Hello Debbie and welcome. :wave:



That's women for you.

As they say when you are young you are praying for girls to talk to you and when you get older you wish they would bloody well shut up!

Sorry deb you will get used to us bad boys on here.


----------

